# Round 1- Game 3: Heat @ Nets--04.28.05



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*@ *  
*
Thursday April 28th, 2005
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage- TNT
Heat lead the series 2-0*

Probable Starters:
    

    ]
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Heat are going into Game 3, up 2-0 in the series.

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Heat*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 24.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Shaquille O'Neal 10.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 6.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.78</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 1.57</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Collins .91</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Shaquille O'Neal 2.34</td></tr></table>


*Season Record- Heat won the series 3-0:*
November 3rd, @ NJ, Heat 101 - Nets 77 
March 3rd, @ NJ, Heat 106 - Nets 90 
March 12th, @ MIS, Heat 90 - Nets 85​
-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Where is the energy that we had in the season we arent playing with that energy.Game 2 loss was on Carter shoulders tries to do to many dumb *** layups where he could take it up for strong 2 no net should be allowed to smile for the next 2 days not with the way we are playing


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

What was good was that RJ started to get going at the end of game 2. He got some of the rust off. If the nets want to win a game, they are going to need him to step up. Hopefully he's getting more and more comfortable being out there.


----------



## 051524 (Dec 29, 2004)

def need to boo mourning every time he's on the floor

RJ should start, but i guess thats not happening

we gotta keep up with the defense

everyone has to hit shots.. esp vince+kidd

we need ENERGY. hopefully home court will help us


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes! I hope all of the fans going are ready to support their team, we need to keep the energy going!! We could have a big part in this...Psyche Zo out!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

As everyone and their moms have been saying, we need a huge game out of Vince Carter to have any kind of shot of winning.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Where is the energy that we had in the season we arent playing with that energy.Game 2 loss was on Carter shoulders tries to do to many dumb *** layups where he could take it up for strong 2 no net should be allowed to smile for the next 2 days not with the way we are playing


I think you're overplaying Carter's role in the loss.

Our inability to make shots and [STRIKE]Bullsh**[/STRIKE]  officiating played a much bigger role IMO


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

Watchout Nets fans, I think that Shaq is going to have a monster game 3, as he knows how hard game 3 will be to win.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

dap said:


> Watchout Nets fans, I think that Shaq is going to have a monster game 3, as he knows how hard game 3 will be to win.


Maybe,but I thought Shaq sould've had a big game 2 for the same reason.


----------



## Caspain (Apr 27, 2005)

In all honesty Scalabrine and Collins are straight garbage as far as starters in the nba go. But the one thing I think they do better then most is play with passion when at home. They know they arent great players, but we're still behind them. That kind of energy is what keeps nets from trading colling and allows scalabrine to hit those big shots hes been known to throw up. 

Personaly I think they should have sent Collins to toronto instead of Williams. He was my big caucasion homie. Was sad to see him go.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

dap said:


> Watchout Nets fans, I think that Shaq is going to have a monster game 3, as he knows how hard game 3 will be to win.


why are u postin here there is also a heats forum to


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Caspain said:


> In all honesty Scalabrine and Collins are straight garbage as far as starters in the nba go. But the one thing I think they do better then most is play with passion when at home. They know they arent great players, but we're still behind them. That kind of energy is what keeps nets from trading colling and allows scalabrine to hit those big shots hes been known to throw up.
> 
> Personaly I think they should have sent Collins to toronto instead of Williams. He was my big caucasion homie. Was sad to see him go.


i agree i would rather have aaron williams


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> why are u postin here there is also a heats forum to


Not much is really going on the Heat fourm. I also find it more fun to discuss a playoff series with the other team :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

dap said:


> Not much is really going on the Heat fourm. I also find it more fun to discuss a playoff series with the other team :biggrin:


Holy ****, wait you mean you are a Heat's fan... won't notice w/ how much you are in here and not there... LOL

-Petey


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

Petey said:


> Holy ****, wait you mean you are a Heat's fan... won't notice w/ how much you are in here and not there... LOL
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

We need to come out swinging and protect homecourt. Lots of energy, no mercy. :banana:


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

i remember the days when it was rare for a team to come into the swamp and take a win. we never were dominant at home like the spurs are at home, but we won big games at home 9x out of 10 (g6 vs detroit makes me sad). this year we have been removed from those years, yet i still feel confident being home. teams always talk about protecting home court and not to let anyone take anything when they on the road and i think our guys will realise that and play like we have when we went 15-4 to get into the playoffs.

i expect brian to return to the all out hustle, for vince and jason to play like superstars and for rj to have his best game yet (whether in the starting lineup or not). if we lose this game, it is going to be a huge hit to our already lifeless confidence. if we can win these 2 at home and still lose the series i wont mind. i just dont want to see that bum zo celebrate on the franchise's logo that he stole from. will be a very intense game


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Is it a must-win?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> Is it a must-win?


Yeah, for the Heat, if they want to stand a chance in this series...

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I put this game 100% on Jason Kidd. I don't care about his stats, nor if the Nets win or lose (actually I do care, but not how it relates to this post), but about the effort that this team puts forth.

If Kidd is the man that saved the Nets, if he the reason Vince is playing so well this season, if he is the reason Keynon made the All Star team and got a huge contract, if he the reason why Thorn signed Zo, and if Kidd is the reason the Nets went to 2 NBA Finals, then Kidd has to put his stamp on this game.

This game is about pride, about defending home court, about showing everyone that Nets aren't a bad team, about heart and desire, in short this game is about everything Kidd started when he said expected to win 40 games his first season and when he dove for loose balls in practice.

Jason Kidd, your teammates and your fans need you to be you tonight. There is no more time for excuses, Kidd has to grab this team by the throat and make sure they play the right way. I can live with a loss if the effort is there, but the heart and the soul of the Nets must want it from within himself and must force his teammates to follow.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I put this game 100% on Jason Kidd. I don't care about his stats, nor if the Nets win or lose (actually I do care, but not how it relates to this post), but about the effort that this team puts forth.
> 
> If Kidd is the man that saved the Nets, if he the reason Vince is playing so well this season, if he is the reason Keynon made the All Star team and got a huge contract, if he the reason why Thorn signed Zo, and if Kidd is the reason the Nets went to 2 NBA Finals, then Kidd has to put his stamp on this game.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. The Nets need the MVP Jason Kidd to win in the playoffs (unless they're playing the Knicks). We saw that Kidd down the stretch (19.2 points, 9.3 rebounds, and 9.7 assists per game in the last 10), but he clearly hasn't been at his best in this series. Time for Kidd to say that they're in this series, and aren't just happy to be here.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

So who's going tonight? Just furnace?


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

i wish i was. :sigh:

i´d like to see us live and in action, getting out of our funk. to see jkidd getting back on track, serving it up to rj and vc. let´s hope this downpour doesn´t **** with my dish.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good luck tonight guys.....In my honest opinion, if we come out and dominate again tonight, I'm confident in a sweep. RJ seems to be getting the rust off, so he might be a person to watch tonight. Again, Good luck, and yes, I'm ready to hear Zo get booed.

GO HEAT!


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont know if Nets fans are crazy as Piston ones, that is going to scare me. If they are just as crazy, im afraid that some fan is going to throw something at Zo, and hes going to go after him....I hope he's ready for all sceanrios and stays under control.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Jersey fans aren't like that. We'll just boo a bit until he cries. :boohoo:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

dap said:


> I dont know if Nets fans are crazy as Piston ones, that is going to scare me. If they are just as crazy, im afraid that some fan is going to throw something at Zo, and hes going to go after him....I hope he's ready for all sceanrios and stays under control.


 I don't think our fans are like that....and I'd hope Zo would be able to control himself enough to not react that way.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I put this game 100% on Jason Kidd. I don't care about his stats, nor if the Nets win or lose (actually I do care, but not how it relates to this post), but about the effort that this team puts forth.
> 
> If Kidd is the man that saved the Nets, if he the reason Vince is playing so well this season, if he is the reason Keynon made the All Star team and got a huge contract, if he the reason why Thorn signed Zo, and if Kidd is the reason the Nets went to 2 NBA Finals, then Kidd has to put his stamp on this game.
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree. Except that I think he might just be out of gas. Since that 35, 8, 8, and 5 game, he hasn't looked himself. Even in the last game of the season against the Celtics he was losing the ball and stuff on plays that he would ordinarily never lose it on. Hopefully he's had enough time to get a 2nd wind, because we NEED him, just like you said. And if he can't bring it, we're definitely sunk.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*FOR EVERYONE FOLLOWING ALONG WITH US, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM DOING PLAY BY PLAY, BUT ToddMacCulloch11 WILL BE DOING IT, BUT FEEL FREE TO POST COMMENTS AND COMMENTARY ON THE GAME.* We're doing this to cut down on the repetitive posts, thanks.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

game time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Heat win the tip.

Haslem hits a shot to start things off.

VC answers.

2-2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Damon jones hits a three....ridiculous.

Vince misses a jumper.

5-2 Heat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misees...

Nenad hits a jumper at the other end. 5-4 Heat.

Kidd with the steal...lays it in.
6-5 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Offensive foul on shaq, Collins draws it from him 

VC way off.

Wade misses, rebound Kidd.

Veal short on a three.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

well it's about time. a charge on shaq. we need to see more of those calls to even things out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misses...

Kidd finds nenad, he hits again. 8-5 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok, lets be honest, Collins is no Ben Wallace but has done a pretty decent job on Shaq so far. (As he drew the charge).

I'm disappointed Frank didn't start RJ, as I'm sure he would have been fired up w/ the home crowd.

Krstic looks nice w/ the jumper. Now might be very benefical to get another man to play in the post like SAR and have him play at an elbow.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq misses..

Kidd misses, out of bounds off Vince.

8-5 Nets with 7:51 to go in the first.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Nets :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

EJ hits a three to tie it up 8-8

Kidd can't hit inside. Vince misses, EJ hits again. 10-8 Heat.

Vince drives, no call, wade misses at the other end.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

that's utter crap. that's #2 on shaq. how the hell in god's name was that not a foul!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, wait?

No Call on Shaq? Carter drove into a backing down Shaq.

Eddie Jones with another 3 in the 1st? Carter really has to stay on him.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

EJ hits another three, Heat up 13-8.

Nenad hits again, 13-10.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with a steal, Veal misses a jumper, the crowd getting on him...

Wade misses, Kidd out running, Vince misses a three.

Jones hits another. 15-10 Heat. Time out Nets.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

that's still crap. shaq should be on the bench right now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Veal really has to come out. When we have a break and he misses like that? We need to bring in RJ, and Carter is not hitting early, very poor for the Nets.

Eddy Jones is killing us. 10 points, 5+ to play.

Carter really has to stay on him, otherwise it's be shades of Damon Jones from game 1.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man im already givin up we are gonna lose this one to
carter was fouled twice wtf are the refs doing and him and veal are missin wide open shots and now we got eddie jones old *** killin us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC hits, 15-12 Heat.

Offensive foul on Wade.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... so Collins has now drawn an offensive on Wade and Shaq? Impressive. Carter hits, and now drives... this can be a solid night. We no, not another jump shot.

Carter is 2-9.

Horrid.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince fouled by EJ, his first.

Vince misses the fade away...Haslem misses....Kidd drives and misses, Vince misses a long three...Dunk by wade.

17-12 Heat


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince is now just throwin up stuff we will lose nets continue to misfire


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I like Carter's energy but come on, stop forcing up shots.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ finds collins, who can't hit...

Nenad hits another jumper, 17-14 Heat. He's off to a hot start again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL... off of Shaq our of bounds, and no one was around him.

Anyway, Krstic is 4-4 already.

RJ looks rust still yet. Or more so not knowing plays with Krstic, as they went for the alley opp! But Krstic passing thinking he would want to take a jumper.

NETS BREAK! JEFFERSON!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with the slam on the break, 17-16 Heat.

Shaq misses, rebound Nenad....

RJ fouled by Shaq, number 2 on him!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj playin better than vince so far bein smart driving vince just jackin them up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, this is nice, now Shaq has 2 due to Jefferson. Scared for a second as he was pounding the ground, but I hope RJ starts the 3rd over Veal. Solid contributions in limited minutes already.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad hits another jumper, 17-14 Heat. He's off to a hot start again.


Yeah, I think that's the best thing about Krstic. There's a lot of centers in the league that could shoot OR post up. But there are few that can do both very well.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how many points do you think our big 3 will score indvidually


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good start, that Kristic kid is something else. He is going to be an allstar in this league someday, great pick


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ at the line....Hits the first, and the second.

Nets up 18-17


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

+1 good!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zo hearing it from the crowd...turnover Miami.


Kidd misses, rebound Vince, drives a nd misses, nenad misses the put back, Vince puts it in!

20-17 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BOOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOOO!

Carter w/ a big smiling loving it as he had to deal w/ it from the Raptors...

Ball through Mourning legs... CARTER!!!!

He's loving it!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

another dumb shot by carter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Can someone tell me what they are chanting? *

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on RJ.

Zo getting some chants directed towards him .

Wade misses, rebound collins...turnover by the Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Nenad, his first.

Haslem misses the first, and the second. 

RJ DRIVES AND THE DUNK! 22-17 Nets!

b]Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!![/b]


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj doin what zo did in game 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

notice no complaining about the refs now....excuses excuses....


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Rj!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Call on EJ away from the ball.

RJ gets it after the goaltend. Looks like his rust is off .

24-17 Nets

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OH RJ! WHAT A JAM! WHAT A SETUP BY CARTER!

Nets are now turning it on. How much longer will they have to leave ZerO out there? 

2nd foul on Jones on Carter... Nice. 

Hey, ZO w/ a goal tend? Jefferson w/ 8, and Nets are on a 10-2 run...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shandon anderson misses a three...best misses a heave.

End of one. 24-17 Nets! 12-0 run to finish out the quarter.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Are they chanting "Mourning Sucks"?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i hope carter notices how rj is playin and feeds off of him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Brown said:


> Are they chanting "Mourning Sucks"?


 :yes:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good 1 quarter :wbanana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

you know whats funny is in games 1 and 2 vince couldnt get no open shots but here in game 3 he is gettin them and missin


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> Are they chanting "Mourning Sucks"?


i rather them chant ZO's A HO


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince has 6 assits wow


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins misses a jumper...rebound Cliff, RJ Drives and can't get it to fall....

Haslem misses, but fouled by collins. goes 1 of 2 from the line

24-18 Nets

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter with the tip in! 26-18 Nets

Zo way off inside, RJ runnign, fouled by Dooling


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Man there is some life in this team... We have to play this from start to finish, and WOW, RJ is feeling it... This is HUGE for the NETS!

HUGE!

We need him and need Carter to get in it!

-Petey


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

As a Piston fan do me a favor and blow the Heat out tonight  I am tired of hearing about Shaq as most everyone probally is. Glad to see RJ tear apart Miami a little bit.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with a long jumper. 28-18 Nets


Foul called on RJ. He's sitting, Kidd back in.

Wade hits, 28-20 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade hits again on the break...28-22 Nets.

Vince drives and hits, 30-22 Nets.

Foul called on Best.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, no we need to throw a different look on Wade. This is where Vaughn being out really hurts this team. Throwing Vaughn and RJ on Wade would have been nice for this whole series.

Wade is feeling it, the Nets have to push him back.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad in for collins...

Wade hits again, 30-24.

Foul called on Anderson...time out taken.

30-24 with 8:43 left in the second.


*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wade is schoolin kidd bring back rj


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> wade is schoolin kidd bring back rj


 He's got 2 fouls...one more and he's out for the half...


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Why don't they back off wade a little since he can't really shoot 3s(or he doesnt like shooting them)?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anybody here like lil wayne


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> anybody here like lil wayne


 haha, what brought that on?

And I can't say I do...I don't know anything he does though.


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

I do


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff hits a jumper AS there is a defensive three second?

32-24 Nets.

now a three second violation on the heat at the other end.


*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

lol I think they're making up for the last 2 games.. the refs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Defensive 3, on both ends, horrid. Carter is trying to create too much for others, get yourself involved Carter!!!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

turnover nets...Dolling hits.

32-26.

Kidd tries to get fancy, has it knocked away. 

Shaq back in, so is RJ.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow Krstic's jumper is PURE


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with a looong jumper. 34-26.

Foul on cliff down low. 7:10 left in the second quarter

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, now Shaq is moving a bit out on Krstic, Krstic still hits, RJ, Carter can really take advantage of this.

And Miami gives up the ball, but we give it right back.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Some confusion with the shot clock...

Dooling hits again, 34-28, Nets.

RJ turns it over....Shaq pushes cliff away and there's no call and he hits. 34-30


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

BigZep said:


> I do


have you heard his new cd Dedication


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Best drives and hits AND is fouled.

Time out, 36-30 Nets, best going to hte line when its back on.


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

holy unibrown on the guy infront of Stern...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Best hits the FT, 37-30 Nets.

Dooling hits AGAIN. 37-32.

RJ Drives, draws a foul on Anderson, going to hte line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses the first....hits the second.

38-32...

Heat miss, collins rebound...and then he misses a jumper at the other end.

And dooling hits once again. 38-34, Nets


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd going to the line after the foul by Laettner.

Hits 1 of 2, 39-34 Nets. 4:36 left in the half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq misses, rebounds and dunks it. 39-36.

RJ misses the three....

Shaq fouled by collins (his second), shaq going to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the Heat in the bonus, I'd like to see Frank bring in Smith right now, burn some fouls and send him save some of Collins.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq misses the first....hits the second. 39-37, Nets.

Kidd drives, finds collins, who can't hit.

Shaq gets the basket, all tied up at 39. Time out Nets. 3:20 left in the half.


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Kidd just did one of the most selfish PASSES ive ever seen in my life


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

tied at 39!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins is 0-5, bring in Smith if the Nets are going to keep feeding the bigs for mid range shots... Jezz.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

tied up run a play for vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade steals it from RJ...

Shaq hits over collins. Heat take the 41-39 lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter drives, in and out. Dooling hits a three. Heat up 44-39.

2:10 to go...

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets have to go harder and more often to the basket, as Shaq has 2 already... He's starting to get hot.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives and hits in the lane. Heat up 44-41.

Shaq fouled by Nenad..time out.


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

We need that energy back... game is getting way too slow


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj is bein dumb with the ball it isnt suposed to be him in the post its supposed to be vince


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

Now you guys start complaining?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq misses the first....and the second. Rebound cliffy.

Vince drives and gets fouled by EJ, his third. Going to the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits the first, and the second. Heat up. 44-43.

Shaq hits over Cliff. 46-43.

Nenad with a rainbow and it hits. 46-45


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic has 13, this is amazing. He really has turned it on this series. His range is really impressive, haven't seen it this year as much, but imagine getting a PF with low post presense, Krstic can really do some damage.

He's 6 of 7...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul called on Cliff...shaq to the line.

Hits the first, and misses the second. 47-45

Veal in for Nenad. Best in for RJ.


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets turn it over...heat holding for one...Dooling drives and hits.

Heat up 49-45 at halftime.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

you have to be kiddin me first damon jones,now dooling


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

So Dooling is on fire now? Jeez, we can't catch a break, Jones one game, Lattener another, now Dooling.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I love how they didn't call that shotclock violation


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

heat outscored us by 11


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Heat 49 - 45 Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what r u guys expectin in the 3rd from miami


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> what r u guys expectin in the 3rd from miami


 A heaping helping of Shaq.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I like your analysis and update guys, but the annoying paparazzi *REALLY ANNOYS ME.*
I'm still at work, and I'm just listening to the NBA.com audio feed.

So please tell the admins the annoying ads.

:curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i think we will lose because of vince he has attempted 15 shots so he wont come back looking for his shots he will try and create more instead of contining where he left off


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> I like your analysis and update guys, but the annoying paparazzi *REALLY ANNOYS ME.*
> I'm still at work, and I'm just listening to the NBA.com audio feed.
> 
> So please tell the admins the annoying ads.
> ...


 Get firefox and the adblock extension, then you can get rid of it.

I don't know how much you're allowed to mess with the computers at work...but just saying.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Nets getting buefed by Dooling. :no:

Collins needs to stop shooting. There's a reason he's open.

Other than that, the Nets are doing well. Hope RJ starts the 2nd half. :gopray:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

guys i havent been watchin...too busy studyin for damn APs...but n e way, i kno theyre down 4, but how do they look out there?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> i think we will lose because of vince he has attempted 15 shots so he wont come back looking for his shots he will try and create more instead of contining where he left off


 You can't have that attitude...if you really think that, then why bother watching? Its not over til its over.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> guys i havent been watchin...too busy studyin for damn APs...but n e way, i kno theyre down 4, but how do they look out there?


 RJ looked good, as did Nenad. Shaq just went on a run to end the half and they pulled ahead....and they are hitting their open shots and the Nets aren't. It's not like they dominated the first half


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CurlyBeast said:


> Nets getting buefed by Dooling. :no:
> 
> Collins needs to stop shooting. There's a reason he's open.
> 
> *Other than that, the Nets are doing well. Hope RJ starts the 2nd half. :gopray:*


Would be a huge boost for us.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Get firefox and the adblock extension, then you can get rid of it.
> 
> I don't know how much you're allowed to mess with the computers at work...but just saying.


Can't install non-supported software on our laptops.
But I just realized that we have personal firewalls, all's well now.:banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Would be a huge boost for us.
> 
> -Petey


 Looks like he's starting off on the bench...:sigh:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ starts off on the bench...

Heat shooting 57%...WOW...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

24 second violation by the Nets to start the second half....Nenad seemed to have no clue....

Shaq fouled by vince, going to the line.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what was nenad doin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, apparently Frank doesn't feel the same way and he is starting Veal again. 

Starting the series I thought it would be a mis match that Frank would try to take advantage of, but he hasn't and haven't really adjusted.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq hits both...

Kidd with a three!!!!!

51-48 Heat


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok, that was huge, Kidd has to hit ever look he gets as they are leaving him a bit to rotate on Carter.

And now... Jones? Just foul Shaq!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Damon Jones with a three to beat the shotclock....

Vince drives, turnover on the Nets.

Heat up 54-48


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misses, kidd miss, rebound collins and the dunk!

54-50


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, Collins w/ his first FG in 2 games... stupid shot by Kidd, Collins running, board, and jams... and he is happy with this?

K, now Jones is hitting. Are their PGs more productive then Kidd?

-Petey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-d-d-d-d-d-daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamon!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Damon Jones hits another three...Heat up 57-50.

Vince called for an offensive foul, his second.


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misses a three...Nenad misses at the other end....collins called for a loose ball foul, his third.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The really have great movement without the ball on offense, now I'm not sure if they last few plays are due to looks created by Shaq.

Jefferson is coming back in... 

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ back in...

Wade turns it over after a double team from RJ and Collins....

VC misses a three, rebound RJ, he can't hit. Wade turns it over.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WOW...

If Dwyane only got the same BS calls that Vince gets.....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits a jumper, 57-52, Heat.

Shaqmisses downlow, rebound Nenad...

RJ DRIVES AND DUNKS!!!!

Heat up 57-54


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ duz look good


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, what a play... by Jefferson. Going up like a free safety in football, oh... Wade goes down hard. Amazing elevation for his height.

WOW, RJ w/ a move!

And again!

RJ is running... WOW we have been missing this.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i wish carter would do what rj is doin


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ = My favorite martian


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Petey said:


> OMG, what a play... by Jefferson. Going up like a free safety in football, oh... Wade goes down hard. Amazing elevation for his height.
> 
> WOW, RJ w/ a move!
> 
> ...


good foul

no excuses, gotta give the home team a chance to make a run though don't ya?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ fouled on the break by Wade

RJ goes 1 of 2.

Heat up 57-55.

Wow, I fogot how much I miss RJ.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Eddie for 33333333333333333333


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Miami hits, VC misses, rebound shaq....EJ with a three.

62-55 Miami


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins fouled by wade under the basket...his third foul.

Timeout Nets.


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man im givin up on vince i have lost all hope for him this series


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i hate the joneses


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What really hurts is watching RJ with this 'rust', imagine if he had come back even a week earlier. Kerr makes a good point that with an pre-season to work with, this team will be a very excellent team Offensively with RJ back to run the break with Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade to Eddie for 33333333333333333333


 Wow, Wilts record is out the door with one shot

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade to Eddie for 33333333333333333333


some fan u are where were you when we were up


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

I hope Frank gives up on the token start for Veal next game. We need RJ playing to win. He's the only one who runs with Kidd.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> man im givin up on vince i have lost all hope for him this series


I know what's wrong with him? He's taking those fadeaways off one foot again like he did in Toronto. This is actually the worst i've seen his shot selection since he's been in Jersey.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> some fan u are where were you when we were up


 I've been here all game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins hits the first....misses the second.

62-56 Miami.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade drives, miami tips it a bunch of times and it goes in...

Kidd missesa three, gets his own rebound....Kidd misses another three, gets his own rebound

RJ WITH THE SLAM OVER SHAQ!

64-58.

Technical foul called on RJ for taunting


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Good call, "T" on RJ, nice play by RJ. Very explosive. But if you call that, Zo should had been called for all his flexing.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Tech? They should change that. I love when someone dunks on someone then they give them a stare.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq misses, rebound RJ....

Nenad hits in the lane.

65-60

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo got t'd up last game for the "after the call" stuff....


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

that was a hortrible call by the refs. nets make a play, RJ with energy and intensity and refs kill it with a technical. doug collins made a great point. if you are going to call a T on that, Zo should be getting one when he flexed in game 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a pretty hook by Krstic, this playoff series has at least gotten him some recognition.

If Carter, RJ, Krstic can get it going, we can really pull it closer.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade hits, Vince answers. 67-62 Heat.


Shaq misses, rebound kidd...Offesnive foul called on collins...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

offensive foul WAT!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what kind of call was that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo got t'd up last game for the "after the call" stuff....


 Zo did it like 3 times before he got called. And he did it a lot more then RJ just did.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this is why we are gonna lose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Haslem dunks it, time out nets.

69-62, 3:09 left to play in the 3rd.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Zo did it like 3 times before he got called. And he did it a lot more then RJ just did.


 Zo never yelled in anyone's face....let's be a little bit less biased for once


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo never yelled in anyone's face....let's be a little bit less biased for once


why dont you go to your forum


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

man, these last few minutes of the 3rd are huge. can't let this lead get to double-figures. the momentum is starting to lean in the Heat's direction.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what kind of call was that


Comeon, you should know the refs don't want us to have too much momentum. You know, god forbid the Nets make it a close game. :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Kidd looks so funny running about like that. Was a complete 360.

Too bad he hit after the Offensive by Collins. Only if we could have shown some of this the whole series.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo never yelled in anyone's face....let's be a little bit less biased for once


Wasn't RJ only staring?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo never yelled in anyone's face....let's be a little bit less biased for once


 Like heat fans should talk about being bias when it comes to something with zo...

He didn't get in someones face, but he was screaming and jumping up and down. In my book, both are taunting.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> why dont you go to your forum


 because i enjoy listening to different perspectives, is that ok?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Like heat fans should talk about being bias when it comes to something with zo...
> 
> He didn't get in someones face, but he was screaming and jumping up and down. In my book, both are taunting.


 and they both got T'd up....so why complain?


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Has Carter done anything right tonight? He doesn't run the break, he's taking bad shots, AND WOW AT THAT SHOT HE JUST FLIPPED UP


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

EJ misses, rebound Nenad...
Vince drives and misses, reboundzo.

Haslem hits a jumper.

71-62 Heat


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

it's just another example of refs killing the nets momentum with a whistle. RJ is firing the team up and refs kill it. It was completely unneccessary to call that. this is a playoff game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq is out, the Nets have to go single coverage, and VEAL has to stop shooting.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> and they both got T'd up....so why complain?


 I'm not complaining. I'm just saying, zo got away with it a few times. And a lot of heat fans (not saying you) put it off as him having passion and being okay, but when someone else does it, its a T no question.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Veal should be on the bench next to Buef


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits...DJ with a three.

Veal fouled, going ot hte line.

Miami up 74-64

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm not complaining. I'm just saying, zo got away with it a few times. And a lot of heat fans (not saying you) put it off as him having passion and being okay, but when someone else does it, its a T no question.


 i understand. but you wanna try to keep it consistant no? i know it's not the same game, so probably a different crew, but if they let both go, i'd be fine with it. it's emotion, big play, big game...let the guys play.

but they t'd up Zo, so I guess you gotta T up RJ too...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal hits both, 74-66....

Wade misses, rebound Kidd...

Kidd draws a foul on Zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

now that is a horrible call.....that's Reggie Miller BS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd misses the first....hits the second.

74-67.

6 seconds left...Wade turns it over...4.5 second left in the third.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

and a block on Vince......but let's give Dwyane an offensive foul....what a joke


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh, wade called for an offensive foul, his fourth...Nets get another shot with .9 second left...

T on Van Gundy


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> i understand. but you wanna try to keep it consistant no? i know it's not the same game, so probably a different crew, but if they let both go, i'd be fine with it. it's emotion, big play, big game...let the guys play.
> 
> but they t'd up Zo, so I guess you gotta T up RJ too...


I dont wanna start an arguement but read what he said. ZO got away with it A FEW TIMES before they called it. RJ did it once and they T'd him up. And Zo got called on a T because he was arguing a goaltend or sumthing stupid like that. Not because he made a shot and started showing emotion. 



AND SOMEONE TELL KIDD TO GO BACK TO THE KISS AT THE FT LINE


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince can't hit the technical FT....But hits a jumper to end the quarter!!!!

74-69 at the end of 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow.....

nice run there by the horrible officiating....somebody has to make it close i guess


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with his pattened leaning in play, and Wade w/ a Quick turn over.

Wade w/ his 4th.

Kidd to Carter... NOOO.

SVG called for a "T".

I swear our FT shooting STINKS!

OMG Carter on that buzzer w/ .6 left.

Nets down 5 going to the 4th.

Yeah anyway... Kidd needs to go back to the "kiss" routine.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

u kno if our good FT shooters made their FTs this qtr we'd prolly be down by 2 only


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

Haha...that was a foul on Wade? Ok..i better not hear any complaints this about game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> u kno if our good FT shooters made their FTs this qtr we'd prolly be down by 2 only


I think we are 12-18 from the line tonight... so yes it's sad.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Haslem drives and is fouled to start off the 4th....foul on Nenad.

Haslem misses the first...missesthe second.

Miami up 74-69


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BigZep said:


> Haha...that was a foul on Wade? Ok..i better not hear any complaints this about game.


 uhhhhh huh


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ draws a foul on a crazy shot, number 4 on EJones

RJ hits both...74-71


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, Miami gets a lucky shot to fall somehow.

Cliff answers at the other end.

76-73


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG that was retarded, Anderson's first FG was tipped by Carter... This has been their series.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff called for the foul...Shaq misses...Kidd goes coast to coast! 1 poitn game.

76-75 Heat


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Why Cant A Rookie Get A Call

atleast they made up for it but it gave nenad his 4th


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

blocking are u ****ing kidding me


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad called for a blocking foul....his 4th....looks like it should have been a charge.


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

#1 Kidd fouled Eddie

don't complain about Krstic's block


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

things aren't going our way...they call a blocking foul on Krstic...

they finally get Shaq!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> blocking are u ****ing kidding me


Kerr called it a bad call, but Shaq is now called for an offensive. It was a pay back call?

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

not a charge? my god. finally shaq gets called for a charge. they can't allow him to just shove people out of the way


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Shaq after he a collins get tied up...his third.

Vince hits! Nets take the lead!!

77-76!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

NETS LEAD!!!

I haven't said that all series!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

77-76. WOW our first bright stop in the series.

-Petey


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Carter so good he's scoring for the other team!

Nets up by 1!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

With the amount of calls shaq gest away with...I think heat fans lose their right to complain about calls 

(just joking (kind of)...before someone can take offense)


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> #1 Kidd fouled Eddie
> 
> don't complain about Krstic's block


So you're saying it wasn't a charge??


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

come on...lets do this ****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> So you're saying it wasn't a charge??


 i personally thinking he was still sliding, but in full speed, the ref sees a charge. u got the makeup call with Shaq, so don't worry


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ya ill take a shaq foul for a krstic goul..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Jay Z and Luda courtside... what a sight.

I hope Jay Z uses some of his pull and get Beyonce at the games... bringing freakin Luda?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins steals it from wade! Vince drives, gets it knocked away....

Anderson misses, Kidd to VC, misses the three...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

take ure pic jump ball or travel on that one...


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

2 jumpballs in one play and they don't call it??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade going to the line....fouled by cliff (his 4th).

Wade hits the first, and the second.

Heat up 78-77

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets turn it over, Wade fouled by RJ on the break...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade hits both at the line again, Heat back up three, 80-77


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I really hate blaming the refs, but these refs must be the same ones that reffed the Lakers - Wolves series of like 2 years ago.

WTF they called a foul on Shaq???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince fouled by Shaq, his forth....

RJ misses, rebound anderson...


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

nice...shaq with #4. i bet that heat fan didn't think that was a foul either


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nets turn it over, Wade fouled by RJ on the break...


I'm shocked that RJ could even keep with him. We sorely missed that all year, as other teams would just blow by our players.

4th FOUL ON SHAQ, as does Eddy Jones and Wade w/ 3. Nets have to keep driving, as the SHOTS are NOT falling...

-Petey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how can you guys continue to blame the refs? 

i just dont get how you feel cheated when we're in foul trouble....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade misses, rebound VC, kidd drives and hits.

Heat up 80-79.

Shaq hits, 82-79


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Wade gets dunked on again haha


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

A) our shooting is horrid

B) why would we have Veal, Robinson, Collins shot anything? We could just hand the ball back to the Heat and it would save some heart ache.

Oh, Kidd 1 assist away from a triple double.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with another dunk, Kidd finds him right under the basket, 82-81


Kidd an assist short of a triple double.

Shaq misses, foul on laettner


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

seriously, the refs are hurting you?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 second call on the Nets....6:06 left to play.


RJ WI THE STEAL AND THE DUNK!

Nets up 83-82!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ has been great for us forreal...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses the three...shaq fouled by Nenad, his 5th.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

good play by rj but he has to give that pass to carter on the fast break


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

C`Mon Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

hit open 3s and we can hold on i think....we can b up 7 if we hit open 3s


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, was that Wade that almost blocked Kidd's 3? Jeez he is fast. Not as quick as AI, but amazing for his size.

Shaq to the line?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:
 

> RJ has been great for us forreal...


 That is a very true statement.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

see how shaq diesel talks all that junk when mia has the lead but when we have it he says nothing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> hit open 3s and we can hold on i think....we can b up 7 if we hit open 3s


We'd be up by a FG or more if we had hit FTs, I don't know why a jump shooting team, which we basically are right now can't hit FTs, it's really upsetting.

-Petey


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

No RJ = No chance. He's a HUGE reason we're keeping this close. The thought of Veal playing his minutes makes me :hurl:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> see how shaq diesel talks all that junk when mia has the lead but when we have it he says nothing


We're up a point, I won't talk trash either.

-Petey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm here all night....i'm confident we're gonna win this game, what u want me to say?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> see how shaq diesel talks all that junk when mia has the lead but when we have it he says nothing


Shaq was in a groove at the FT line a while back...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq misses the first...and hits the second.

All tied up at 83.

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, rebound Shaq.

Djones misses, out of bounds off haslem.

4:34 left to play, tied at 83.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Im enjoying richard jefferson's highlight dunks today. He is making up for all the days he missed in highlight dunks!!! That dunk on wade was SICK!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If Carter can't pick this up, Frank has to run the plays for RJ instead.

This is where having both is a huge luxury and Nets strength.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC with the kiss!!! AND THE FINISH...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince lays it in! Nets up 2! 85-83!

Shaq misses, rebound RJ.

Nenad hits the wide open jumper!!! 87-83!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

What kinda sneakers are the Nets wearing...with the exception of VC, they all look light on their feet...

Krstic with another shot...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Im enjoying richard jefferson's highlight dunks today. He is making up for all the days he missed in highlight dunks!!! That dunk on wade was SICK!!!


I want the win... the Dunks are pretty but 2ndary.

-Petey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie for 3!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd gets his triple double.


Ejones hits a three, Nets up 87-86


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses inside...

Wade misses, rebound vince.

2 1/2 to play. Time out nets. Up 87-86

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince goin to his stupid runners again come on vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, Nets up with 2:30 left...

We need to control tempo right now, and Carter has to give it up to RJ.

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

i'm just gonna say that krstic was one of the best moves thorn has made as our GM. i hope he finds a sleeper in the draft.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter is 3 rebounds and 1 assists shy of a triple double


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

If Carter gets a triple double too, will it be the first time in NBA playoffs history that 2 players have a triple double?


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

This is close...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Eddie for 3!


Was huge, 4-7 from behind the arc, and really impressive considering the Heat were down in the clock and looked like they weren't in the offensive set they wanted.

-Petey


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

X-JAY said:


> If Carter gets a triple double too, will it be the first time in NBA playoffs history that 2 players have a triple double?


No i think Jordon and Pippen had it once


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Petey said:


> Was huge, 4-7 from behind the arc, and really impressive considering the Heat were down in the clock and looked like they weren't in the offensive set they wanted.
> 
> -Petey


 yeah he bailed us out...

we're not executing in the 1/2 court like we usually do


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

showstopper496 said:


> No i think Jordon and Pippen had it once


 was it in the playoffs? I know they did it, but I didn't what part of the year it was


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses a jumper....he needs to stop.

Djones misses a three, rebound collins.

VC THREE! I take back what I said!

90-86


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

how the **** did he hit that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't beleive that Carter is 10-28, while Krstic is 9-12 and RJ is 8-14 but they run a play for Carter out of the time out...

K, never mind, Carter w/ the long 3.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

We destroyed Shaq on that play...definitely no freebies for him around this time...CMON NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq fouled, call it on Kidd.

Shaq misses the first....and hits the second.

Nets up 90-87 with 1 1/2 to go


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

timeout Heat, down by 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins stripped, RJ can't hit...timeout Miami.

Up 3 with 1:06 left to play.


*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

collins sucks that was a sure 2 points


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ahhh we shoulda had a 2pter there...blown opportunity there...Miami defense is really freaking sick...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> collins sucks that was a sure 2 points


Should have been, but he had pulled a charge vs. Wade and Shaq tonight, he has played a part. But honestly as I said, he should be coming off the bench.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has to start runnin the break more like rj rj has like 5 or 6 dunks


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

go nets


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

RJ is projected to have 35 points next game :biggrin:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh my god .... I need an aspirin. I think I'm having some kind of heart attack.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Eddie Jones hits a three, all tied up at 90...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, EDDIE JONES...

Hopefully we never run into a player named Jones again... NEVER!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince way off on the three....heat have the ball.

Wade misses...they call a jump ball.

25.2 second left.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets get the ball...Time out.

22.1 seconds left.

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i know he has been off tonight but vince has to take it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets will have the final shot of the 4th quarter, tied 90-90... I think we have to go to Krstic or Jefferson. What do you guys think?

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Please get a shot *GOING TOWARDS THE BASKET!!!!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't believe Nets slipped a 4 point lead.
They should have taken care of the ball, and took time to make good plays.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

schub said:


> Please get a shot *GOING TOWARDS THE BASKET!!!!*


just let Vince dribble the ball, as soon as Eddie looks at him wrong he'll be at the FT line..........

gotta keep the guards out of the lane, and we should be fine


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i think kidd shud penetrate i try to shoot it when they intentionally foul cuz they hav one to give....or he shud drive and kick it out for an RJ or VC jumper


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Even though Carter is only 11-30, I rather go to him...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, the only way is to stuff the ball in the basket .... if not, then maybe get some foul.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Here we go...

Shaq out, Zo in...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

dammit OT


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd dribbling..Vince with it...Kidd misses a three...wide open. Ouch.

Going to overtime...all tied up 90-90


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

thats the 5th ****in time kidd has missed a game winning shot this season carter should of got the ball earlier


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Gheee, I thought I can go home.:curse: 
Now it's an OT. OT for me here at work too. :dead:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice pass by Carter... Kidd can't hit.

OT...

OH man, this series is freak'n killing me.

Robinson on the floor?

Run a play for Krstic..... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Bad shot... It's Wade-time now... we will lose this one


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You know, Carter may hit his triple double now.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Heat win the tip...

Haslem misses, rebound Kidd...

Vince drives and gets fouled, going to the line. Shaq picks up another foul, his 5th.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:eek8: :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses the first, hits the second. Nets up 1.

Shaq misses, rebound collins.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ drives, misses, DJones misses a three, wade rebounds and is fouled.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW... Wade, yup he is freak'n zippy.

He's not going to the line.

Anyway, foul or not, RJ CAN'T be on the floor complaining in a tight game... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade ties it with the first....puts the heat up 1 with the second.

92-91 Heat


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i hear a heat fan's complaining now..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits and is fouled! what a move!

Hits the FT, Nets up 94-92


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, Carter drives, hits and scored.

Why does Carter play so scared when Shaq is in or doesn't have 5 fouls?

Need to see Carter drive hard from the start to finish...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade has it stolen! Kidd draws a foul on DJones on the break.

Anyone see the wink from carter on the floor? hahaha


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

carter gets the handoff!! lal


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits the layup! Nets up 96-92!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Djones fouled by Kidd, his second.


RJ called on the blocking foul...4th team foul.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

C`Mon now keep the lead!


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

oh my god. wade lowers a shoulder into RJ and it's a block. what a horrible call


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade with a nice move, and hits.

Nets up 96-94.

Time out nets, 2:26 left in OT.

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

kidd2rj said:


> oh my god. wade lowers a shoulder into RJ and it's a block. what a horrible call


 same thing on the other end


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade a move by Wade... RJ CAN'T back off him like that. We have to play tight D, but also glad he wasn't called for his 5th, without him out there, we would be in huge trouble.

-Petey


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

kidd2rj said:


> oh my god. wade lowers a shoulder into RJ and it's a block. what a horrible call


you saying this after that 3 pt play by carter :laugh: Now that was an obvious charge


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

What a bummer. It might have been a huge one if Jefferson got the call in favor of him.
Now they're just up by 2.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> same thing on the other end


 Yeah, they called it on the heat at the other end, had to do it there...could have gone either way both times, but since they went the one, they had to do the other.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

If VC gets his triple double, it'd be the only time in the playoffs teammates did.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses a three....

Eddie jones misses a three, rebound Kidd and fouled by Eddie...his 5th.

Heat in the penalty, Kidd to the line.

Hits the first, and misses the second.

97-94 Nets. 1:59 left in OT


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I just heard from the radio, they said no team ever had two players in triple double in a game.

Is this a fact?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

faNETicS said:


> I just heard from the radio, they said no team ever had two players in triple double in a game.
> 
> Is this a fact?


Yes, but I'd rather the win...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on collins, Nets over the limit.

Shaq to the line.

Shaq hits the first, and the second. Nets up 97-96

*Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd misses a three....

Shaq is fouled. Back to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think the Nets have gone to Krstic in the extra quarter yet...

Ah man... at the shot clock buzzer, Shaq draws the foul on Collins. Was nice "D".

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

you gotta be kidding me. what a bail out. shaq had nowhere to go and you call a foul? apparently collins face fouled shaq's elbow.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq elbowing collins in the face, foul on collins. 


Shaq hits the first...and misses the second...and a lane violation called. Lame.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd misses a three....
> 
> Shaq is fouled. Back to the line.


What is Kidd doing? :curse: 3pt 1/6


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

ok...this isgetting ridiculous. a bs foul and now a lane violation? refs really handing it to miami now


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That call was the biggest pile of BS I ever seen. NJ totally got screwed.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They are all calling it a shot clock violation, this is horrid. AND Jefferson on the foul violation so Shaq w/ an extra chance to put the Heat up... :curse:

Wait...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Double FT violation, jump ball called....

tied up at 97...1:03 left in the game.

Shaq tried to steal it! Nets ball!


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

The refs arn't gonna let em win this one it looks like.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jump call, Haslem w/ a violation... but Shaq gets the jump now.

Shaq called for trying to steal the tip. Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Stupid turnovers. :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince throws it away....

Timeout Miami. Heat ball with 49.7 left. Tied at 97


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I love that dirk commercial, hahaha


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

87 out of our 97 points have been scored by 4 players (you know who).


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq with the ball.....hits over collins.

Miami up 99-97 with 35.2. Timeout Nets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Shaq with a painful dagger.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn SHAQ, nice hook... I'm shocked that neither team has had a player to foul out.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd like the Nets to attack the basket ... enough shots from the outside.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Here we go...

Zo in for Shaq....

Vince with the ball...Finds nenad...who misses, rebound Kidd.

VC way off on the three....ejones fouled by kidd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

If only the nets could hit open shots...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I knew it ... 3 point shots won't work.
Go for a sure 2 !!!!:curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG that was HORRID.

What is Carter doing? DRIVE, DRIVE, DRIVE!!!

And again...

DRIVE, DRIVE, DRIVE!!!

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

We will lose this one for sure.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ejones misses the first...And the second!

nets get the rebound!

10.7 left, 2 point game.

wow


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow we're so lucky.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*faints*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, NETS WITH NEW LIFE.

EDDIE JONES MISSES BOTH!

WE BETTER MAKE THIS COUNT!!!

Hold for final shot of 1st OT or go for the win...

-Petey


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, NJ getting bailed out. The gods apprently want the nets to win this one, so for gods sake, make a f'ing basket. No more stupid threes.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Take a 2 for OT, or 3 for the win ????

I'll take 2, for a possible and 1.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

EJ had been so clutch this game for the Heat...I can't believe he missed those two.


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! **** Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm Youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Please don't get around the swear filter. thanks. -spongyfungy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses a three.

nets ball with 2.3 left


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Eddie choked, as always... but I doesn't care about him. I care about Carter and he really disappoints me with his lousy clutch performances and decision making... he can't control the game, like Kidd, which is painfull because I had high expectations...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Live by the three die by the three.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... shot looked nice. Out of bounds on the Heat. Nets ball.

If we can't win, this is horrid.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I said no more 3's :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Its OVer


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Carter with the Tuff Fadeaway NO!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VINCE!!! oh my god!

double ot!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

mad props to VC for hitting that shot! what a roll


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

that was ridiculous!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

How do yall feel?

Kidd missed a game winner
Kristic missed a game winner
VC missed two game winners

and someone else has a chance now...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Vince Carter is amazing.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

wow...this is like a movie. great shot


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

over the back on Kristic.....all you like to whine about the refs but you seem not to notice when obvious calls go in your favor


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC!!!!!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!11 *faits*


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

what?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, double OT... Carter puts it up, and my heart almost fell out.

OH my.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

OT! my god ... wifey will kill me. She's waiting for me at home.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

explain to me...did we make the shot??


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> explain to me...did we make the shot??


yes!!! new life...


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Make it stop!!!

Vince, if you can win this game, I will NEVER EVER doubt your ability to take over games till the next time you meet Kobe!!!
:boohoo:


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes fruitcake


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*What a shot by Vince....absolutly amazing....JUST GET THE GAME OVER WITH THOUGH!!!! I WANNA WATCH THE MAVS!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: *


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Shaq's gonna get his *** worn out! If we don't make it past the Heat, the Pistons are gonna be glad for this game!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

vc.......is.............~hypervetilates~............da........bestest!!!!!!!!1111111111!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!!!!!. pwns j000000000000.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

showstopper496 said:


> Yes fruitcake


yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> explain to me...did we make the shot??


Kidd was inbounding, looking around, Carter is open losing his man on the right, Kidd passes, Carter fades away, puts it up, bounces around... wasting the whole clock, tied, 2nd OT.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Heat win the tip, wade misses a dunk! Haslm gets it..shaq hits over nenad.

101-99 Heat


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

wades misses another dunk. whats goings on?!?!!? go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits and ties it up at 101


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok, we need to drive and try to foul Shaq out... he only has 1 left and is really going offensively.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets can't hit on the break, but RJ fouled. Going to the line.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Drive into Shaq!!!

If he's fouled out, there's fait...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc is my hero


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses the first....hits the second.

nets up 102-101.

3:49 left in the game


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

why do you want to foul carter out. i thought you were a net.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K... HORRID!

Kidd w/ the steal, streaking, passes to RJ and can't finish. IF RJ were in for a few more games and ready, he would have easily finished that.

RJ only hits 1 of 2...

His FT shooting, well both teams has been terrible.

Robinson called for #5.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh my god, this can't be happening .... I just lose my audio feed !!!
:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

no vcs MY hero!!!11 ~tugs carters arm~


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff with his 5th foul.

Shaq way off, kidd running, can't hit...

Djones misse a three, rebound kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ThaCarter said:


> why do you want to foul carter out. i thought you were a net.


Sorry I meant Carter drive into Shaq.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses a three, rebound, RJ drives tries to get a foul on shaq but no call

Kidd with a steal, fouled by Jones


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

oh my god. this is bs. how did shaq not foul out? oh my god. i can't believe this.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a great play by Jones, saving O'Neal from his last foul. Jones fouls Kidd as Kidd and RJ are on the break, and Shaq is the only player back.

-Petey


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

kidd2rj said:


> oh my god. this is bs. how did shaq not foul out? oh my god. i can't believe this.


he stood outside the lane with his hands straight up. Should of been an offensive foul if a call at all.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> Sorry I meant Carter drive into Shaq.
> 
> -Petey



good.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

about time we got that call....Shaq was straight up, held his ground and didnt move...just b/c Vince or RJ jump wrecklessly into a defender, doesnt make it a foul


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Why is it when Shaq put his arms up it is "holding his ground", but when Twin does that it is a foul?


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

i was about to say the same thing. how about that call where collins face fouled shaq when twin was standing straight up. call it both ways. shaq should be out of this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives and misses, rebound Haslem.

Wade fouled by Vince, his 5th, 2nd team foul.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade hits the first...misses the second.

Tied at 102. 2 minutes to go.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd misses the three....loose ball foul on RJ, hes got 5 now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF is up with all the threes?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

So now... Carter, Krstic, Jefferson, Collins all down to their last, and we are over the limit on the next foul.

MAN, Wade then Haslem...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade misses, haslem with the rebound and the putback. Heat up 2. 1:20ish left.

Cliff has a three that goes in and out!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lets not even try, and just shoot three's. Eventually we will hit one. :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... Kidd to RJ... IN AND OUT!

NO!!!!

-Petey


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Charlie Brown said:


> Why is it when Shaq put his arms up it is "holding his ground", but when Twin does that it is a foul?


because collins was moving. No way was that a foul on shaq. Watch the damn replay. He stood there, did not move and took the contact


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

DJones misses a three.

RJ misses.

Haslem fouled...going to the line. 20.6 second left


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Haslem hits the first. Heat up 3.

misses the second.

Zo with the rebound and time out.

Then jumps up and down...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Zo big offensive rebound...and a nice little fist pump


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Zo big offensive rebound...and a nice little fist pump


 That was more then little. Jumping up and down the court isn't a little fist pump.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a play by ZerO!!!!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...I LOVE TO SEE THOSE [strike]PUNK[/strike] NETS LOSE!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


[strike]BYE BYE CARTER[/strike]

No need to bait... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Could have won this one, but poor shot selection ruined it.

Theres always next year. 

:dead:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That was more then little. Jumping up and down the court isn't a little fist pump.



He may have just made the game breaking moment.

I'd be doing the same thing.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

nice little fist pump?!?!?!? the guy went nuts!! very unsportsman like. carter hits the gameSAVER and just walks to the bench. this guy call a TO and jumps around like he just won a championship. what a loser.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That was more then little. Jumping up and down the court isn't a little fist pump.


but isnt this the time of game to to so. Do you realize how big of a rebound that was. He got on the floor and showd 100% effort. That is the type of play that deserves a fist pump


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we lose


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ummmmmm did RJ REALLY miss that layup or did I fall asleep?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> but isnt this the time of game to to so. Do you realize how big of a rebound that was. He got on the floor and showd 100% effort. That is the type of play that deserves a fist pump


you heat fans dont talk till your team is up fakke *** fans


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> ummmmmm did RJ REALLY miss that layup or did I fall asleep?


missed layup


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> He got on the floor and showd 100% effort.




yeah, bout 100% more than he ever showed with the nets. what a scumbag


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I wanna do some fist pumping infront oh his face.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That was more then little. Jumping up and down the court isn't a little fist pump.


Once upon a time, Zo was seen as a fierce warrior, and as a guy who would go the extra mile for his team...

Now he just seems to be... a punk.

It's sad, really...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wade misses first......

Hits second.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade at the line....

Misses the first....and hits te second.

106 - 102 Heat, Timeout Nets.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Once upon a time, Zo was seen as a fierce warrior, and as a guy who would go the extra mile for his team...
> 
> Now he just seems to be... a punk.
> 
> It's sad, really...


 punk or not, he out hustled everyone for the board, and had the smarts to call a timeout on the floor....

he might have made the play that won the game for the Heat

ZO does it again!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> but isnt this the time of game to to so. Do you realize how big of a rebound that was. He got on the floor and showd 100% effort. That is the type of play that deserves a fist pump


 I didn't say it was wrong, it was a huge play. I said just don't act like it was a "little fist pump". Zo tends to go way overboard with his celebrations. Thats all I was saying.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> punk or not, he out hustled everyone for the board, and had the smarts to call a timeout on the floor....
> 
> he might have made the play that won the game for the Heat
> 
> ZO does it again!



Exactly.

I would have reacted similarily.

Well, I might not have been able to jump as high, lol.


----------



## Boshevik (Apr 18, 2005)

I bet with all that bicep flexing, this game is on in every gay bar in Miami. :banana: That's how Zo is so popular in Miami!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff misses a three, Haslem gets it and then calls a timeout.


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> punk or not, he out hustled everyone for the board, and had the smarts to call a timeout on the floor....
> 
> he might have made the play that won the game for the Heat
> 
> ZO does it again!


You mean he fouled and mauled Collins to get that ball.

Never mind... I'm just a real frustrated Net fan...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

thats game guys


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:brokenhea :boohoo:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets are gettin the broom


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

****in pisses me off :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## pridefish (Apr 2, 2005)

we lost because we couldn't hit shots. simple as that, plenty of open looks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> you heat fans dont talk till your team is up fakke *** fans


I was posting on the heat board. 

I posted here after that zo play because of all the crap you talk about zo. Its non stop. I wanted to show why heat fans love this guy. He's 100% effort and just made a HUGE play


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> punk or not, he out hustled everyone for the board, and had the smarts to call a timeout on the floor....
> 
> he might have made the play that won the game for the Heat
> 
> ZO does it again!


all you heat fans are fake *** fans i bbet none of you were nowhere to be found when carter hit that buzzer beater


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

i still can't believe shaq didn't get called for that foul. say what you want but if that was collins standing straight up with wade driving into him, do you really think it would have been a no call?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

board moderators please kick off all these heat fans this is baiting


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

kidd2rj said:


> i still can't believe shaq didn't get called for that foul. say what you want but if that was collins standing straight up with wade driving into him, do you really think it would have been a no call?


yes. Wade's been hacked all night and hasnt gotten any calls


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> all you heat fans are fake *** fans i bbet none of you were nowhere to be found when carter hit that buzzer beater



LOL. S_D is the biggest Heat homer I have ever encountered.

wadeshaqeddie? Same mold.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I was posting on the heat board.
> 
> I posted here after that zo play because of all the crap you talk about zo. Its non stop. I wanted to show why heat fans love this guy. He's 100% effort and just made a HUGE play


 It was a good play, good effort, and changed the game. He's still a bad person though.


----------



## Boshevik (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't kick them off!! This is part of the fun of being a sportsfan!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

pridefish said:


> we lost because we couldn't hit shots. simple as that, plenty of open looks



Couldn't hit shots. And didnt take the right ones. Live by the three die by the three. They were doing much better with the pick and rolls, then they all turned into three point specialists that couldnt make three pointers.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Series aint over.


Red Sox were down 0-3.


We know how that ended up.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

this sucks!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC banks in a long three. 

Wade runs it out.

Heat win 108-105


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

12 points in 2OT is pathetic....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... so Carter wants to start hitting off glass w/ that left.

-Petey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game fellas...i know it's gotta be hard to swallow this one. you gave us one hell of a battle tonight.

i gained some respect for your team tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vintage said:


> Series aint over.
> 
> 
> Red Sox were down 0-3.
> ...


 thats the spirit.


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I was posting on the heat board.
> 
> I posted here after that zo play because of all the crap you talk about zo. Its non stop. I wanted to show why heat fans love this guy. He's 100% effort and just made a HUGE play


We all know what he does.... and we all know that he gives effort. But that doesn't change the fact what he did was classless. 

Giving more effort doesn't diminish that. He gave that kind of effort for you... but for us all he did was moan and complain. Which showed what kind of person he is and thats selfish and classless. Thats the impression he left on us.

You may disagree but thats what he showed us Nets fans. You have a problem, what can we do... Blame it on ZerO he left that impression on us. We are basing all this on what we have seen from him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> good game fellas...i know it's gotta be hard to swallow this one. you gave us one hell of a battle tonight.
> 
> i gained some respect for your team tonight


 Its true. As a nets fan, it sucks that we didn't win...but it was quite a game. Any double OT playoff game is going to be a memorable game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

no bullcrap about how we will come back from 3-0 jefferson missed layup kidd missed a three to win cliff a wide open one


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

the red sox werent 17 GB the yanks when the season was over...plus the yanks didnt have shaq


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Tough loss. Took a lot of open shots and missed a lot of open shots. Still, this gives much hope for the future. One power forward away from becoming an elite team.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

.....................

i have no idea what to say right now. i'm upset. and sad. we had it and lost it. bad decisions... whatever, i'm at a loss for words.  :curse:


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

stats lie a lot. We have Krstic, who averages 18.66 PPG for the series and Carter, who averages 28.33PPG, 8RPG and 7APG.


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

Man... tough loss to swallow. I feel so empty right now.. I feel terrible... Man it just blows feeling this way.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> no bullcrap about how we will come back from 3-0 jefferson missed layup kidd missed a three to win cliff a wide open one



You still take one game at a time.

You still go out and try to win.


Unless, you are content with just throwing the series away.....

As a fan, I'd want my team to continue to fight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> no bullcrap about how we will come back from 3-0 jefferson missed layup kidd missed a three to win cliff a wide open one


Or Carter goes 15-37, for 36.

Any time you score less points then the # of shots you put up, that is horrid.

RJ kept this team in the game...

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

We lost bc of RJ lay-up


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Well its 04.35 AM


----------



## Boshevik (Apr 18, 2005)

At least with crunchtime free throw shooting like that, we can take comfort in knowing that there is no way Miami will get past Detroit this year and Zo will not be getting a ring.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> all you heat fans are fake *** fans i bbet none of you were nowhere to be found when carter hit that buzzer beater



Where were you last year?

Not here.

S_D and wadeshaqeddie were. They still posted about the Heat, still cared for the Heat, etc.

Who are the fake fans you are referring to?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

uptown4784 said:


> We lost bc of RJ lay-up


exactly and also because of him, kidd, and rj missin wide open jumpshots


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NR 1 said:


> Well its 04.35 AM


Good night.

-Petey


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Petey said:


> Or Carter goes 15-37, for 36.
> 
> Any time you score less points then the # of shots you put up, that is horrid.
> 
> ...



And Kristic(judging by the box score).


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

we are projected to win game 4 by 12 points.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> i gained some respect for your team tonight


you dont respect opponents regardless of how they play? these are professional atheletes, how can you NOT respect them? 

then i looked at this post and got my answer.



Vintage said:


> LOL. S_D is the biggest Heat homer I have ever encountered.



ps. is it neccessary to put zo's ugly grill on the tube every other play? now they are all over zo's nuts.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vintage said:


> Where were you last year?
> 
> Not here.
> 
> ...


thats becaue last year i was on vco so get your facts straight before you start comin at me and i wasnt a nets fan i am a vince fan and now that he plays for the nets i am a nets fan


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Or Carter goes 15-37, for 36.
> 
> Any time you score less points then the # of shots you put up, that is horrid.
> 
> ...


are u crazy didnt rj miss a wide open layup


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> thats becaue last year i was on vco so get your facts straight before you start comin at me and i wasnt a nets fan i am a vince fan and now that he plays for the nets i am a nets fan



Backup.

You were accusing S_D or wadeshaqeddie(or who then, if it wasn't them?) of being fake Heat fans...I believe the word choice was "fake *** Heat fans."

I assure you they are anything but. They have stuck with the Heat through the past couple years I have been here.

Fake? No.

Passionate? Yes.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vintage said:


> Backup.
> 
> You were accusing S_D or wadeshaqeddie(or who then, if it wasn't them?) of being fake Heat fans...I believe the word choice was "fake *** Heat fans."
> 
> ...


whatever at least heat wont win championship


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> Or Carter goes 15-37, for 36.
> 
> Any time you score less points then the # of shots you put up, that is horrid.
> 
> ...


you're right, that's abhorrent. that's not even right. he hit that shot to take us to 2OT, but we should have taken this one. fair and square. :curse:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

roro26 said:


> you're right, that's abhorrent. that's not even right. he hit that shot to take us to 2OT, but we should have taken this one. fair and square. :curse:



I agree.

RJ missing the layup was the icing on the cake, so to speak. It wasn't the only reason you lost.

The good news is, you proved you can hang with them.

One game at a time....and you never know.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vintage said:


> Backup.
> 
> You were accusing S_D or wadeshaqeddie(or who then, if it wasn't them?) of being fake Heat fans...I believe the word choice was "fake *** Heat fans."
> 
> ...


 thank you Vintage...

I know there are some fake Heat fans who joined the bandwagon this year, hell, I don't even respect those guys. But the guys who've been here through the tough times aren't fake. We got a group of probably 15 guys who've been here for years. I've been a Heat fan my entire life, to question my loyalty, but then also call me a homer doesn't make sense. 


Nonetheless, Heat fans, as your commander, I'd like to wish you stay off the Nets forum for the night, it's gonna get testy in here for sure (which I understand, i'd expect the same in the Heat forum if the roles reversed). Come to the Heat forum, talk all the smack about hte Nets you want....but don't do it here, save everyone the trouble...


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Also wanted to say that the refs sucked in the overtimes. Shaq elbows Collins with one second on the shot clock and goes to the line. WTF??????

Also, nobody gives a flying **** what Heat fans think of Mourning. Everyone else on the planet thinks he's a big stinking smelly *****.



Thank you.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

roro26 said:


> you're right, that's abhorrent. that's not even right. he hit that shot to take us to 2OT, but we should have taken this one. fair and square. :curse:



He shot at a better % from 30 feet out... then from 15


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> thank you Vintage...
> 
> I know there are some fake Heat fans who joined the bandwagon this year, hell, I don't even respect those guys. But the guys who've been here through the tough times aren't fake. We got a group of probably 15 guys who've been here for years. I've been a Heat fan my entire life, to question my loyalty, but then also call me a homer doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...



I used the term "homer" not in the deragotory sense.

I meant to use it as a term for "undying loyalty."

But I am sure you figured that out....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vintage said:


> I used the term "homer" not in the deragotory sense.
> 
> I meant to use it as a term for "undying loyalty."
> 
> But I am sure you figured that out....


 i was quoting you but directing alot of that towards the other guy....my mistake, not talking towards you with the homer comment


----------



## Boshevik (Apr 18, 2005)

Heat fans eat caviar.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

:curse: :curse: I really wanted to see Kidd, RJ, Twin & Veal get their first playoff win over Shaq

:curse: :curse: 0-7 now


----------



## Caspain (Apr 27, 2005)

Nobody is at fault. We could find a reason to blame everyone. Cliff missed some big shots, RJ, KId and VC did too. We could have finished this game so many times it makes me sad. Down three games to None.... So theres only one thing to do now..... Make NBA history. :woot: 

We sweep Miami from this point on. Mark my words :bbanana:


----------



## 051524 (Dec 29, 2004)

such a bad loss - we could've won and we didnt bc we cant hit open shots. but it was fun while it lasted, and the heat cant say that they dominated us anymore, bc we pretty much owned them for most of the game, until the refs decided they'd give them the calls. 

anyway, kidd+carter+RJ+kristic = effing awesome. and everyones going to be jealous next year when we OWN THEM. so hurrah for that.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

i would just like to say now that if i offended anyone i am sorry. i am just extremely emotional right now. if my words were hurtful to anyone i appologize. im sure other nets fans feel the same way. we just want our team to win as much as the next group of fans and when things get intese the last person you want to see/hear is from the opponent. especially an opponent who is immature (which is nobody just saying). so with all this said, once again sry if anyone was offended by something i said. its just been a very emotional series in so many ways its going to give me a heartattack


----------



## The Troof (Mar 23, 2005)

That was a great game. I hate you guys could'nt pull it out. I was rooting for ya. Kidd, VC, and Jefferson are gonna make a great core group. That shot at the end of regulation by VC was bananas.

If everyones healthy next season the Nets are gonna be a force in the East.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Caspain said:


> Nobody is at fault. We could find a reason to blame everyone. Cliff missed some big shots, RJ, KId and VC did too. We could have finished this game so many times it makes me sad. Down three games to None.... So theres only one thing to do now..... Make NBA history. :woot:
> 
> We sweep Miami from this point on. Mark my words :bbanana:


Exactly.

You just need to win the next game, and go from there.

There is a reason you play the games out...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> :curse: :curse: I really wanted to see Kidd, RJ, Twin & Veal get their first playoff win over Shaq
> 
> :curse: :curse: 0-7 now


Correction, Kidd does have a victory over Shaq

http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/teamscores.htm?tm=PHO&yr=1999&lg=N

so Kidd has 1 win & 11 loses against Shaq in the playoffs

Soon, Kidd will have a record of 5 wins & 11 loses and RJ, Twin & Veal will have records of 4 wins & 7 loses.

Don't give up hope Nets fans


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

I feel defeated as a human being.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Vintage said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You just need to win the next game, and go from there.
> 
> There is a reason you play the games out...


yup. :cheers: i salute you.

i'm upset and flaming, and i don't know how i'll sleep tonight, but i'll keep these words sacred.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

if the nets win 4 straight im going streaking...who's with me


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

its been a few minutes since the game has ended and for some reason calm has come over me. i was so heartbroken when that horn went off, but for some reason as this night goes on, i feel at peace with our team in a way. maybe just all the reffing and emotions has gotten to me and instead of keeping me pissed off it has had a reversing effect. i think its because of the excitement our team gave us fans today and know that next year we will win a game like that. jason,vince,rj,nads all played their hearts out and thats what i think we all appreciate. yes we got an L and the "analyst" are going to continue to hate on us and im sure the papers will try to bash jason or vince because of this, but you can see _it_. i dont always like to take the cubs fans approach by saying 'wait till next year', but i actually believe it. im not saying we are going to def win the nba title next year, but look at how much fun we can have next year. the only negative will be having to hear marv's voice for 50 or so games next year :sad: not to mention with ratner actually caring about basketball we might see a few big additions next year. im assuming he was at tonights game, if he was and he truely has the basketball bug this loss will make him want to make additions this summer and win win win next year. so even though we lost today, it could actually turn out to be a win for us in the summer.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> if the nets win 4 straight im going streaking...who's with me


lol. is will ferrall going to be joining us?


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> if the nets win 4 straight im going streaking...who's with me


i'm there.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

roro26 said:


> i'm there. and i'm a girl. :wink: itty and bitty for all to see!!!


screw if will ferrall is there...IM IN! boooooooooobies :jump: :clap: :banana:


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> lol. is will ferrall going to be joining us?


eww! :hurl:


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> screw if will ferrall is there...IM IN! boooooooooobies :jump: :clap: :banana:


:rotf:


----------



## pinetar (Oct 12, 2004)

NetsanityJoe said:


> i would just like to say now that if i offended anyone i am sorry. i am just extremely emotional right now. if my words were hurtful to anyone i appologize. im sure other nets fans feel the same way. we just want our team to win as much as the next group of fans and when things get intese the last person you want to see/hear is from the opponent. especially an opponent who is immature (which is nobody just saying). so with all this said, once again sry if anyone was offended by something i said. its just been a very emotional series in so many ways its going to give me a heartattack


This is a Nets forum. Net fans should feel free to express their opinions. Fans of other teams who post here should respect that. If they come here to say negative things about the Nets, they should expect a reaction. Especially if they post in a disrespectful way. 

Of course I'm just a poster here but that's the way I see it.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> screw if will ferrall is there...IM IN! boooooooooobies :jump: :clap: :banana:


they're actually called mami and papi, but that's beside the point... nets lost... :upset:

we gotta look forward......


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

yo if the nets dont advance....theyre the #15 pick in the draft right?


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> yo if the nets dont advance....theyre the #15 pick in the draft right?


They're the #15 pick even if they win the championship.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

pinetar said:


> This is a Nets forum. Net fans should feel free to express their opinions. Fans of other teams who post here should respect that. If they come here to say negative things about the Nets, they should expect a reaction. Especially if they post in a disrespectful way.
> 
> Of course I'm just a poster here but that's the way I see it.


and i'll be the one of the 1st to express that we had that game and gave it up. very upsetting. :nonono:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> yo if the nets dont advance....theyre the #15 pick in the draft right?


Yes.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

schub said:


> They're the #15 pick even if they win the championship.





u sure...i thought they looked at how far u got...and then ure record...


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

schub said:


> They're the #15 pick even if they win the championship.


wow. but we still got a chance to get a good pick so it's all good. :banana:


----------



## midnight_balla (Apr 20, 2005)

Bad loss.Watched the game & couldn't beleive how stupid the Nets strategy was.You have Shaq with 5 fouls yet you preffer to shoot the 3.I just think the Nets have nobody else to blaim but themself.Also i cannot beleive the Nets didn't use krstic good shooting stroke more,instead the let VC,Kidd and RJ shoot all those threes.The pic and roll kidd-krstic was working fine,shaq was lazy to deffend krstic,why not keep going with that.Iv'e watched many games ,but that sad to watch.Nets had them on the ropes and blew it.Good job Frank(hahaha).Just for the record Krstic was mr.clutch In europe. I don't understand the nets coaching staff. :angel:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

at least the nets have till sunday to rest now


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> u sure...i thought they looked at how far u got...and then ure record...


Goes entirely by regular season record. Pistons were the 25th pick last year: http://www.nba.com/draft2004/board.html


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

schub said:


> They're the #15 pick even if they win the championship.


what other picks do we have?


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

NetsanityJoe said:


> what other picks do we have?


15th pick of the 2nd round (#45 overall).


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

MAN.

it'll be tough to come back fom 0-3, but i'm not losing faith until it's officially over. :gopray:


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

The missed layup by Jefferson was huge. Think of it like this. If the Nets had Kidd, Carter and Jefferson the whole year, they might of had the one seed. With a rebounding, defensive power forward in the draft next year and hopefully a draft like the Dallas Cowboys had where they drafted all defense, maybe the Nets can do the same and put an overwhelming team on the court next year.


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh, I don't see Shaq being able to handle Detroit. Their defense is better than the Nets and they will wear him out big time. Shaq was getting tired in this series, imagine against the Pistons? I'm anti Heat now because of Zo.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah I agree. If jefferson just finish that wide open layup it would definitely be exiciting in the final seconds. Another thing is you don't want Robinson to shoot 3's when you're down.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

NJNetFan said:


> The missed layup by Jefferson was huge. Think of it like this. If the Nets had Kidd, Carter and Jefferson the whole year, they might of had the one seed. With a rebounding, defensive power forward in the draft next year and hopefully a draft like the Dallas Cowboys had where they drafted all defense, maybe the Nets can do the same and put an overwhelming team on the court next year.


if we had kidd/rj/vince together since day1 of the vince trade then we would easily be atlantic champs again and wouldnt have to worry about playing a 1 seed. i truely do not believe we are an 8th seed, yet with us down 0-3 people wont agree with me. its just that we had injuries screw us over with not only rj but with injuries to jacque and you can even say mercer. he was supposed to actually play a nice role off the bench and bc hes been freakin on the dl the entire yr its another roster spot taken up that hurt us. but its ok, things happen for a reason i believe and i believe this will make bruce/rod more hungry to get back to the top and make big things happen this offseason ( that doesnt include trading jason).


----------

